# Comment installer internet avec une clé wifi ?



## Shinji_kun (1 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour alors voila mon probleme, j'ai une livebox inventel et j'ai un mac powerbook G4 mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je n'ai pas de carte airport a l'interieur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Livrer avec ma live box g une clé wifi thomson!

Je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de l'installer avec mon mac, ça m'eviterais d'acheter une carte airport et d'utiliser ce que j'ai deja sous la main...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## bobthefox (2 Novembre 2006)

salut

sur les powerbook tu peux soit mettre une clé USB livree avec ta livebox

cherche les pilotes Sagem sur le net "Google est ton ami".

sinon tu peux aussi mettre une carte PCMCIA WI-FI 

c'est ce que j'avais fait sur mon powerbook G3

maintenant une carte Airport  extreme car je pense que c'est ce modele qui va sur ton Mac ne coute pas excessivement cher.
tu en trouves facilement sur EBAY.

.


----------



## Shinji_kun (2 Novembre 2006)

Ok merci, je pense que je vais d'abord chercher un peu sur le net si je trouve les drivers de la clé usb, et vraiment en dernier recour au pire acheter une carte pcmcia...

j'espere trouver quelque chose :rateau: 

merci de ta réponse


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur MacG&#233; 

S'il s'agit d'un dongle Thomson WLG-1500A, c'est mal parti...

On lit un peu partout sur le net la phrase suivante :





> L'adaptateur USB 2.0 Thomson WLG-1500A, fabriqu&#233; par Cameo, est bas&#233; sur le chipset SiS163u. A part le pilote g&#233;n&#233;rique livr&#233; pour Windows (WinNT, Win95, WinNT4, Win98, Win98SE, WinME, Win2000, WinXP), aucun pilote n'est disponible pour Mac OS.



Mais il est peut-&#234;tre possible d'utiliser un driver pr&#233;vu pour un autre dongle utilisant le m&#234;me chip.


----------



## Shinji_kun (3 Novembre 2006)

Salut PA5CAL merci pour ton acceuil

Aie lol bon ben je vais oublier la cl&#233; thomson et tu saurais pas si il y a des drivers pour la cl&#233; inventel UR054G(R01) V1.1, en fait j'ai piquer la cl&#233; wifi d'un pot  et la sienne est differente de la mienne...   





Merci d'avance


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Novembre 2006)

Voici un lien FTP vers le driver du UR054G(R01) pour Mac OS X :

ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers/UR054g_R01_mac.zip


et vers le driver du UR054G (tout court) :

ftp://ftp.unex.com.tw/Drivers/UR054g_mac.zip


----------



## Alain Concato (4 Novembre 2006)

bonjour
je voudrais installer internet sur mon imac g5 via la live box
j'ai peu de connaissances qui peux m'aider
je viens d'acheter une carte airport et elle est install&#233;e
je ne connais pas la proc&#233;dure
merci


----------



## bobthefox (4 Novembre 2006)

tout est la.

sur Orange


http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://assistance.internet.orange.fr/index.php



.


----------



## bobthefox (4 Novembre 2006)

dans le lien donne .
une fois sur la page tu vas dans Livebox , installer

et tu as une rubrique MAC.

.


----------

